
Amazon Prime Will Soon Cost 20% More - apress
http://fortune.com/2018/04/26/amazon-will-jack-up-the-price-of-its-prime-program-next-month/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16936192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16936192)

55+ comments

